# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > DVD/BD Player & Video > [DVD Player] philips DVP3264/12 δεν ανάβει

## nikoskosm

Καλησπέρα σε όλους.
Έχω πρόβλημα με το παραπάνω dvd player philips  DVP3264 /12.
Ξαφνικά εκεί που δούλευε, έσβησε, (νεκρό). Δεν ανάβει.
Έλεγξα το τροφοδοτικό, δεν έχει κανένα πρόβλημα. 
Μέτρησα τις τάσεις  και έχω τα +12ν,  και τα +5ν ,
που γράφει πάνω στη φύσα του τροφοδοτικού.
Το πρόβλημα βρίσκεται στη main.
Θα ήθελα την βοήθειά σας, αν κάποιος φίλος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει...

Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων.

Καταγραφή.jpg Καταγραφή4.jpg Καταγραφή5.jpg Καταγραφή6.jpg

----------


## maik65

Αμφιβάλλω εάν κάνεις μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει με αυτήν την περιγραφή και με αυτές της φωτογραφίες...πολύ χαμηλή ανάλυση.

----------


## nikoskosm

> Αμφιβάλλω εάν κάνεις μπορεί να σε βοηθήσει με αυτήν την περιγραφή και με αυτές της φωτογραφίες...πολύ χαμηλή ανάλυση.




Ανέβασα νέες φωτογραφίες.

----------


## maik65

Εδώ θα βρεις το σχηματικό ,δεν είναι ακριβώς το μοντέλο σου, άλλα του DVP3260.Δες το, εάν έχεις όλες της τάσης και δεν δουλεύει πάλι,μπορεί να θέλει upgrate.

----------


## nikoskosm

> Εδώ θα βρεις το σχηματικό ,δεν είναι ακριβώς το μοντέλο σου, άλλα του DVP3260.Δες το, εάν έχεις όλες της τάσης και δεν δουλεύει πάλι,μπορεί να θέλει upgrate.


Μανώλη όλες οι τάσεις είναι οκ

----------


## maik65

> Μανώλη όλες οι τάσεις είναι οκ





> Ξαφνικά εκεί που δούλευε, έσβησε, (νεκρό). Δεν ανάβει


Έτσι δεν βγάζουμε άκρη. Έκανες της μετρήσεις σου βάσει σχηματικού? Έχει και Trouble shooting chart.σελ 16.

----------


## nikoskosm

> Έτσι δεν βγάζουμε άκρη. Έκανες της μετρήσεις σου βάσει σχηματικού? Έχει και Trouble shooting chart.σελ 16.



Μανώλη, έχω σημειώσει τις τάσεις πάνω στο σχέδιο με κόκκινο. 
Δες την φωτογραφία που σου στέλνω.


Καταγραφή2.PNG

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

Νίκο   γειώνει ο επεξεργαστής απο βραχυκύκλωμα απο smd πυκνωτή

----------


## nikoskosm

> Νίκο   γειώνει ο επεξεργαστής απο βραχυκύκλωμα απο smd πυκνωτή



Νίκο θα ψάξω ένα - ένα να βρω ποιος smd πυκνωτής είναι βραχυκυκλωμένος.
Σε ευχαριστώ.

----------

